# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Περιστεράκα!!!

## katerinaki

Σήμερα έμαθα κάτι άσχημο για το κοκατιλάκι μου αλλά  θα γίνει καλά. Βγήκε ο Κώστας σήμερα να πάει τα σκυλιά βόλτα και άκουσε κάτι τσίου τσίου να έρχονται από το μικρό το αποθηκάκι, κοίταξε και είδε 2 μωρά περιστεράκια. Τους βάλαμε κοντά τους νεράκι και λίγο φαγάκι για τους γονείς!
Θα σας βάλω μία φώτο να μου πείτε την ηλικία και πότε θα πετάξουνε!( Πολλοί νεοσσοί μαζεύτηκαν.χαχαχαχαχαχαχα  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ  !)

----------

